# Wiring Tradeline L6006C Aquastat to Lennox CBWMV Hydronic Air Handler



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

An L6006 is just a switch. Power comes in on R. R/B is normally closed and will open on a temperature rise and R/W is normally open and will close on a temperature rise. the control can be used for either high or low voltage.


----------



## VIPSpecialNeeds (Jul 29, 2009)

I understand the concept of the Aquastat. It's the correct tie-in location in this type of application I'm unsure of. Do I wire it directly to the T-Stat leads? or do I wire it directly to the blower motor leads? I would like to retain "Fan Only" mode if possible.


----------



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

wire it to the tt leads


----------



## VIPSpecialNeeds (Jul 29, 2009)

I do not see any TT leads on the CBWMV unit.


----------



## VIPSpecialNeeds (Jul 29, 2009)

*Wiring Tradeline L6006C Aquastat to Lennox CBWMV Hydronic Air Module*

Thanks for everyone's input. After days of studying wiring diagrams and online posts, I am now confident that this is the correct way to wire the Aquastat for my application (please see wiring diagram below). If anyone feels otherwise, please, your input would be much appreciated.


----------

